# Reorganising files and directories, using midnight commander or ranger or lf or nnn or ...



## Alain De Vos (Aug 24, 2020)

What do you prefer ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm still accustomed to midnight commander, I don't think I've used anything else over the years. Probably because I used Norton Commander back in the MS-DOS days too.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 24, 2020)

I was a Xtree gold user on DOS so this is what I use:
misc/ytree


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 24, 2020)

Why not make a vote (_edit thread_)? Then you can see the numbers, and people may explain why in their posts.  I use misc/mc, x11-fm/konqueror & of course also shell ((t)csh(1) & bash(1)) & standard file utilities (`cp -a`, cpdup(1), etc.pp.).


----------



## twllnbrck (Aug 24, 2020)

Im using deskutils/fff. Its lightweight and does its job.


----------



## ekvz (Aug 24, 2020)

One more for misc/mc. In theory i also use spacefm graphically but in reality i more or less just use it to mount devices or find files i want to rightclick/open with. Opening a terminal and typing a command or starting Midnight Commander feels way more efficient to me for actual file management.


----------



## a6h (Aug 25, 2020)

misc/vifm for CLI/GUI(emulator). I have no problem with using x11-fm/pcmanfm on X. About misc/mc: I used to enjoy NC5 on MS-DOS, but not in FreeBSD.


----------

